# Roof Bid Helper App



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

I've made a new app.

You provide the raw number of roof squares, and some accessories (total length of eaves, rakes, ridges, hips, valleys, as well as roof slope), and it returns the total number of squares, both for 3-tab, and for dimensional.

A fair bit of calculation went into this, and the calculations are done dynamically (that is, for a steeper roof, different calculations are used).

What do you all think? Any suggestions for improvement?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.roofbidhelper


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Let us use it free, and we'll let you know. Otherwise this is spam.


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

just some one else trying to make a buck off us hard working roofers. they never give up.


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks, I'm happy to try it out.

Come on guys... $4.99 isn't a lot of money.

I'll email you my feedback.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

Is this app also applicable for gutters and other roofing related concerns? And, is this already downloadable on a mobile?

George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

This app is not useful for gutters - only for calculating number of squares needed for asphalt shingle roofs (3-tab or dimensional). It is available for Android phones only, as of right now. Basically, what it does is, if you know the "geometric skin area" of the roof, and the length of eaves, rakes, valleys, ridges, and hips (and roof slope), then it figures how much waste will occur in the valleys, at the hips, and at the rakes, as well as material needed for starter and hip/ridge shingles, and tells you the total squares. That way you don't have to guess how much waste will occur when you're preparing the estimate for the customer.


----------



## yawsee (Nov 28, 2015)

Good idea but you are hitting a pretty competitive market. Additional features you may want to include in the future in the app is the ability to calculate a rough estimate cost based on input of product cost. 

I mean most people who are going to use this app are actual roofing pro's. Make it more pro friendly so that it is used more than once. If you focus on the home owner you are going to work hard at getting them to purchase a app for one time use.

bcroof101.ca


----------



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the input. It actually is aimed at the roofing contractor (not the home owner), and I do you it every single time I bid a roof. The way I calculate a roof is, I measure all aspects of the roof, draw a diagram, figure "geometric skin area" of the roof, figure total length of eaves, rakes, hips, valleys, and ridge, figure the roof slope, then put those numbers in my app and it tells me the total amount of squares I need, for bidding purposes. It also tells me how much of that is starter, hip/ridge, and waste. Admittedly, I could do a lot more with it, but it's my first time doing Java coding for an Android app. I'm currently working on a finance app for construction business owners that keeps track of all your bank accounts, jobs, mileage, and tax info, so you can plug everything into it in real time, and not get a headache with forgetting all your tax writeoffs at tax time. It's called "Bizzy Books," and it's a whole lot better than the roofing app, but I haven't released it yet.


----------



## yawsee (Nov 28, 2015)

An app that could email a quote based on measurements would also be a great invention

http://bcroof101.ca


----------



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, I'll probably update it to do that in the future. QuickBooks app already lets you do that, but there's no help for roofing measurements.


----------

